# Sea Ray Laguna's 24'



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone have any experience or opinions in regards to an early 90's model Sea Ray Laguna... More specifically a 24 footer w/ same era Mercury 150's?????

Thanks!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Talk to Farmer Jim.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I had one, here's what I disliked about it.

The bow is very swept back and undercut. When plowing through steep close seas, it would take a lot of green water over the front as the bow went through the waves versus over them.

It was very hard to keep on a slow plane. Mine did not have tabs, and it needed them bad.

The hull is thin, and oil cans around the hard forward bulkead leading to spider cracking around where the front bulkhead is tabbed to the hull.

The wiring under deck is not up to the real offshore standards in the quality of splices, support, etc. Lost of problems with keeping pumps working.

The in floor live well overflows into the battery and battery switch in the center compartment right next to it.

On the good side, the layout was nice, and she was fast in two footers or less. The boat would get up on that small hull pad at the stern and run scary fast and smooth through some pretty good chop. But, the hull design in my opinion is not really suitable for Gulf short steep and close waves. I looked at it as more of a Florida West coast style boat. If you limit your fishing to 3 footers or less, you'd probably be happy with her. I loved mine for striper fishing at Buchanan and Travis. But offshore on a 3 footer plus day was not so fun.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

In her day. (which wasnt to long ago) This was a real good husband/wife with a couple of friends fishing boat.

Its been parked for 2-3 years now and was running when parked. And needs some heavy duty TLC to get back in action.

I went offshore on her several times. She left the jetties on many a start of various SKA and other Texas Gulf Coast tourneys. Has twin 150 mercs on her. Owner just kinda quit offshore entirely and is totally inshore now with two other inshore boats..

As far as a 24' CC, it did well. Had plenty of room for 4 fisherman, and had two real decent large fish boxes (pictured) and decent storeage space (1 in the middle is pictured) and rode pretty well for a 24 v hull in 3' or less. I dont take my own boat out if its more than that. But, I have been out in the boat pictured in up to 6'rs we got caught in.

She Seemed to ride its best when we had a good bit of ice/fish weight in the front in chop. I would have put trim tabs on it rather than tilt/trim settings of motors.

About the only true gripe I had was the Insulation around the fish boxes was not good and it was due to them being flush on the deck and when you got spray, or washed the deck or a wave over the front a bit, it would fill up the fish boxes pretty quick. Maybe it was unique to this specific boat, but, its the only one of its make/lenght/model Ive been in. But, I think other type boats experience that also. A 12 hour summer fishing trip was about the max limit to have ice in the fish box with fish in it. Someone might say well, thats all you need. Thats true, but for an over nighter you absolutely had to carry more ice in a seperate large ice chest. I think if someone could somehow spray the bottom side of both boxes with foam insulation from underneath, it would have helped tremendioiusly and solved the main problem..

I know these pictures are awful of this boat, but if it had some serious TLC, she could be having sows, AJ's and Ling once again hittin her deck. To answer your original question

_"""Anyone have any experience or opinions in regards to an early 90's model Sea Ray Laguna... More specifically a 24 footer w/ same era Mercury 150's?????"""_

Yes,

Its a decent 24' CC boat if you go in 3'rs or less for probably a real affordable used boat price. What ever you do, just have a mechanic check out the motors for ya good. Well worth the money IMO. 
















I photo shopped the surroundings so the owner who checks out this board sometime wont gripe at me (to much) angelsm


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dang, that's kind of sad to see. That boat is going to need A LOT of TLC, what are they asking for it.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Laguna*

I had a 1994 24 Laguna cc. Great boat,but seams to dive into the waves. It is not a dry boat but it is a great fishing boat. It has all the fish storage you will ever need. The merc. 150's I could never get them running exactily right. Start them up and the mosquito killing begins. I finally gave up and bought two new 150 Opti-maxes. Fantastic engines. 3 months later Hurricane IKE came in and she burned up in the GYB dry storage fire.
Terry


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Dang, that's kind of sad to see. That boat is going to need A LOT of TLC, what are they asking for it.


A lot of TLC, and I would guess not just cosmetic either.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I have a 1994 Laguna 24 walk around cuddy. It has been a good solid boat that is well designed for fishing. As far as I know the Laguna was the only model that SeaRay ever made that was designed specifically as a fishing boat. It is a heavy boat (4700 hull only weight and right at 7800 with my Merc 225, fuel, gear and four people) and as a result it flattens out small chop really nice. It's solid with thick glass, built like a tank. I have had no problems with any cracks like somebody mentioned. However speed and fuel consumption do suffer some because of the weight. I have never had a problem with it being a wet ride, but that may be because of the way I run most of the time. I just don't like getting beat up out there. There may also be a difference in the spray pattern between the cuddy and the CC, but I doubt it. It is roomy and a very stable fishing platform in seas up to about 3 feet, and above that nothing is going to be very stable. The layout is good and I don't understand the comment about the live well in the floor causing water in the bilge. My live well is in the transom between the fish doors and I've never had a problem with it. This was the same person who mentioned a thin deck and cracks, so I really think he had a different year model from mine. 

The negatives about the fish boxes are valid. They are not insulated and they get water from the scuppers into them which really limits their use. I've been saying for years that I was going to line them with foam and put some sort of seal on the doors but I've never gotten around to it. The wiring has also been a problem as somebody mentioned and it seems like I am fighting with something electrical more often than most other folks. My biggest complaint is that the access door to the battery & bilge pumps is so small that any work in there is a serious problem without taking out the live well. I replaced all my battery cables a while ago and it was a nightmare. 

For my purposes it has served me well. I have confidence in it and would have no problem having another one.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I would clean that poor boat up and go thru it if the owner would let me use it a few times...


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I had an '89 Laguna 24' cuddy with tisn 100s on it. It was a safe, solid boat but underpowered with 100s, it needed thje optional 150s. I wound up repowering to a single 225 and it rode much better. I think it is the same hull as the CC but not 100% sure. It ran fine up to 3s. maybe-4s, then becasue of weight and hull design (deadrise 20 - 21 DEG?) it would pound a bit. I did put trim tabs on it. Have to be careful in 4-5s following sea as it could drop off a wave and you don't want to bury the bow! Fish boxes were in rear floor and I think the same is true of CC. Found them to be awkward and [email protected] Used a large igloo cooler in the aft. It was my first boat for the TX gulf and I kept it 7 years. Went 60 miles off shore and had full confidence in it. That boat in the pics will need a lot of work. Pay special attention to the electroncis (wiring, switches, etc) in addition to the engines. The guy should give it to you if you're willing to clean it up!!! good luck.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

*laguna*

I have a twenty one foot, sea ray laguna, suffered from all the same issues when purchased, but I re-wired, foamed the fish holds, moved the batteries out of the bildge and under the console along with trim tab pump. After that boat is pretty good, still a wet ride some times. have had it in six footers plus and made it back safetly, handles well. We have toped out on lake austin, with thirty gallons of fuel at forty six knots, get that one trimed just right and it will get out there pretty fast.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

i ran one for about 4 years till i bought the wild turkey 2....great boat for the time i had it the only thing i noticed was that the wiring was a bit of a problem and the hull seemed a little thin


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Laguna*

I had the 21' model until Ike. I would not hesitate to replace it with another Laguna. After owning 3 boats prior to the Laguna, I can honestly say it performed well and I never had any problems with it!

Kim


----------

